# Prayers needed plz..



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think most of you know Candy by now since she joined TGS in May....her 2 does were here with me so Chief could give her some babies, well I just got an email from her and she has been in the hospital ICU with pneumonia, she is a tough lady, caring for her stroke and alzheimers inflicted hubby as well as the trials of kidding and enjoying her new babies....from what I got from the email she has left this in Gods Hands and is really beginning to feelthe affects of the illness as well as the neglect of her well being while caring for her hubby since October....Please Pray that she finds the strength to get well  ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do pass on that I will be praying for her. Thanks for letting us know Liz


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Liz, Please when you talk to her tell her that I will add her to our prayer chain, for her and her Hubby. God Please be with them. :hug: ray: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sending ray: her way. It is so difficult to care for Alzheimers patients. When Hubby and I moved to PA to care for his elderly parents, his Dad was caring for his mom. He continued to do that for a couple more years, with our help. But, even we were surprised how bad he was getting, we thought that was just his "stuff". So, when we finally insisted it was time for her to go to the nursing home, he was upset at first, then his health started getting much better. He visited her every day, but he didn't have to do the "hard" stuff anymore.

:grouphug:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: ray: :grouphug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds so worn. I pray that she can gather her strength to speed her recovery and that she can rest in her mind that her husband is in good hands.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all, I did call but got her machine so I am hoping to hear from someone soon as to her progress.....and I let her know there is a prayer thread going for her, thanks again and I will update as soon as I hear from Candy or possibly her daughter. :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really worried...I haven't heard a thing and I am planning to call tomorrow again...Candy is such a sweet lady and cares so much for her babies as well as her hubby, I will let you know if I get hold of her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I hope all is ok. I have been wondering about her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wasn't able to reach her, I pray that all is well and I will try again....I just wish I knew one way or another...even if it is , God Forbid..bad news.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thanks for keeping us informed what do/dont know. Will continue to pray.

have you left messages or just called with no answer?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Talked to her today....is doing better, but is weak...still doing the best she can, tires very easily, still manages to care for her kids as well as her hubby. :leap:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

We are keeping Candy and her husband in our prayers. ray: I used to regularly work with stroke patients and now work to improve stroke systems of care in all states - I cannot imagine stroke on top of alzheimers... She is a very strong woman. :hug: I am glad to hear she is doing better!


----------

